# Two more questions on a Beretta M9



## USN52

Hi Guys,
Now that I have worked out my first problem with the help of this forum, I have two more questions.

1- The manual says to fire Luger type ammo in this gun, I have tried the Winchester NATO 124 gr. FMJ. Is this ammo ok to use? Even though it does not say Luger, I am assuming it will not hurt to use it.

2- This is my biggest concern, With the top of the front sight level with the top of the rear sight, I need to shoot at the top of the target ( 6 inchs above the Bull's eye) in order to shoot in the black. Why is this? I have shot other pistols that I could aim directly at the bull when firing. There is no adjustment on the sites to compensate for this. I have been told that "this is the way your gun shoots and you will need to adjust to it." This is not acceptable to me and I ask you if there is any way to correct this. Again thanks for any help you can give.

Chuck

By the way, all my shooting is done at 25 yards.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

1) yes
2) adjustable rear sight


----------



## C1

9mm NATO is a little hotter than standard 9x19 (9mm Luger 9mm Parabellum).

It could be you are pushing your shots low. Have a certified instructor fire it to see where the POI is for them.


----------



## denner

Chuck, I'd try shooting at 5 yards at a bullseye target to get a consistent group in the center of the target. Not until you get what you are looking for would I venture out to 10, 15, 20, 25, etc......Likewise, I'd try different brands of target ammo to boot. Pistol shooting is very challenging and susceptable to a plethora of shooters error; heeling, flinching, breathing, tourquing your grip, pulling, pushing, trigger control, etc..... I'd say about 97.7% of the time it's shooter's error as opposed to off sights or the firearms accuracy. BTW, the tip above, is very similair to a tip to shooters given by Ron Leatham. Likewise, your M9 will more than likely be shooting on at a 6:00 hold, impact just above the front sight.


----------



## Shipwreck

9mm NATO, 9mm Luger, 9x19 - This is all the same. It is fine. Just do not shoot 9mm short (which is 380) or 9x18 (which is for the makorov)

As for the sight picture - you want sight picture #3:










This is how most modern combat handguns are sighted in. Ya line up the dots, and cover the target with the front dot.

This is how all my Berettas work, along with my Custom Shop Springfield, my Kahr, all the Hks I previously owned, and a couple of dozen other guns I prev had.


----------



## USN52

Guys,
Thanks for all the help, I will keep practicing and will try a veriety of different ammo. Will practice on my stance and trigger pull. Shipwreck---Thanks for the pictures for sighting in, I will try shooting using #3 as a guide and see what happens. Again thanks for all the help, and I will keep you updated to my progress.

Chuck


----------



## jakeleinen1

Its the gun Bruce Willis used in Die Hard, more do you need to know? jk lol


----------



## denner

Chuck, you're confusing me a bit, weren't you the one having accuracy issues with a 92FS, which you seemed to have resolved by using different target ammo? Or are you currently having a sight issue with a M9. Granted, they are very similiar, but do you have two pistols or just one?


----------



## Shipwreck

jakeleinen1 said:


> Its the gun Bruce Willis used in Die Hard, more do you need to know? jk lol


Hell yea!


----------



## USN52

Denner,
Sorry for the confusion, I will try to sort out my issues.

When I first bought the M9 I was using nothing but federal ammo, I was having a heck of a time hitting the paper target let alone hitting the bull. After talking to the range master and you guys here on the forum, I changed brands and grain wgts and tried them out. When I shot the other ammo I was able to hit the paper consistantly and was happy. So after switching ammo and going to the range for awhile, I found that if I leveled the sights and fired at the bull the bullets were going about 6 inches low and to the left of the bull. To shoot in the black, I have to raise my sights up about 6 inches to the top of the target paper and slightly right so that I am hitting the black. But for me trying to make corrections is hard as I am way off the bull with my sights. With other pistols I have fired, the POI was where I pointed the sights, yes I might have to make some adjustments, but they were small and I was always pointing near the bull. I guess what I am asking is why can I not level my sights and aim at the bull and be realitivly close to the bull so that small adjustments will correct my errors. And NOT having to aim 6 inches and to the right of the bull to try and hit it. I am aiming at the target using the #3 picture in shipwrecks post and am shooting a target at 25 yards. I have tried a indoor range where I can set the target closer 10-15 yards and do shoot better but not as good as if I could point and shoot. I hope clears up any confussions I have caused, and want to thank you and all who have posted for your help and support.

Chuck


----------

